# 2019 Deer



## MechanicMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

Any luck yet Fellas??? It’s bow season here in NY


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

Doe on opening day, little Buck last night

There is a bigger buck out back, have to wait till Rifle season or drag my Daughter out there when X-Bow starts.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 23, 2019)

Went out today in the back pasture and just as I sat down I could hear my daughter screaming like a banshee for the dog for half an hour loud enough it sounded like she was sitting next to me, so I packed up and went back to the house.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 23, 2019)

Ughhhh, I know that story all to well. My favorite is I’m in the back field, got the deer just making there way out of the tree line and here comes the wife on a quad to let me know dinner is ready


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 23, 2019)

MechanicMatt said:


> Ughhhh, I know that story all to well. My favorite is I’m in the back field, got the deer just making there way out of the tree line and here comes the wife on a quad to let me know dinner is ready


Got one of those texts while out there.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 24, 2019)

Filled my last doe tag. I’ll have to go get more. 
Not a monster by any means. One of the girls at work lives with her disabled dad and said he wants some meat. I waited 20 minutes praying a bigger deer would come out. No dice, so the lil one went down.... not super proud of the size but the old man said “meat is meat”


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 24, 2019)

My son got this and may go on his wall. All where taken with a bow,


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 25, 2019)

Local guy got this 4 pointer (yes, 4 pointer) a couple weeks ago with a bow in Kentucky. Masts were about 4" around.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 25, 2019)

buzz sawyer said:


> Local guy got this 4 pointer (yes, 4 pointer) a couple weeks ago with a bow in Kentucky. Masts were about 4" around.


Nice, free range or Hunt club?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 25, 2019)

He had a guide but I don't know if it was FR or HC.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 26, 2019)

It was taken on 7 Bar Outfitters free range controlled lands.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 30, 2019)

My son's hunting friend


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful Buck Duce!!


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 31, 2019)

14 more days to wait and it’s KILLING ME! opening weekend is my favorite weekend of the year!! My youngest son can’t hardly wait either. He missed a huge 16 pointer opening day last year and he’s gunnin for him again this year, IF I don’t get him first haha.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m 38, I can remember EVERY year going up to deer camp when I was a kid. It was almost as good as Christmas. Getting to go up to camp with my dad, Uncle Mike and old Uncle Hank (there Uncle). Listening to all the Hunting stories and then not being able to sleep the night before from being too excited. That’s the stuff right there!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 31, 2019)

My Daughters first year up at camp, I got my First Bear. Was a super magical weekend for the two of us. This year will be her third year coming up and her first year she’s allowed to go out on her own. I hope the 6.5 drops a MONSTER for her!!!


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 31, 2019)

MechanicMatt said:


> I’m 38, I can remember EVERY year going up to deer camp when I was a kid. It was almost as good as Christmas. Getting to go up to camp with my dad, Uncle Mike and old Uncle Hank (there Uncle). Listening to all the Hunting stories and then not being able to sleep the night before from being too excited. That’s the stuff right there!!!!



some of the best years of my life were at deer camp when I was younger. To me, opening day was BETTER than Christmas morning.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 31, 2019)

MechanicMatt said:


> My Daughters first year up at camp, I got my First Bear. Was a super magical weekend for the two of us. This year will be her third year coming up and her first year she’s allowed to go out on her own. I hope the 6.5 drops a MONSTER for her!!!View attachment 769794
> View attachment 769795



thats time you’ll both remember forever and some of the best memories you’ll ever make!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 17, 2019)

She brought my Uncle Mustang Mike the luck this weekend. Fun time up at camp.


----------



## MACHINE (Nov 23, 2019)

A couple my buddy's in orange shirt, mine on right. 
Bow
Rifle opened this morning









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice deer! I especially like the forks on the end of the dude with the orange shirt. I like different racks


----------



## ATpro (Nov 23, 2019)

I quit hunting a few years back, now I only hunt with a Game Cam. Living in Alabama the season is long, like 3 month or more. You can kill a Deer "EVERYDAY", they have a generous limit on Bucks now but it use to be no limit on all Deer, just one a day. Have nothing against hunting as I have killed my share. Now that we have the Cell Cams Cam Hunting is easy. Sometimes we get over 200 pic a night out of 8 Cell Cams.

Here are a few pic's .


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 23, 2019)

had good luck during bow in upstate ny Tagged out first day and gladly filled my wife’s antler tAg but rifle has been tough so far with me. All the bucks have gone nocturnal


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 23, 2019)

stihl sawing said:


> Got this one last Saturday. going back tomorrow. gonna hunt with the 6.5 Grendel. this on e was killed with 6.5 creedmore.
> 
> View attachment 775350
> View attachment 775351


Where abouts are u. The deer around me you’ll be lucky to get in the back of a side by side without hanging out Not bashing you some Areas just have small bodied deer. Just curious


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Though this morning would be good but what’s suppose to be snow is rain Freezing rain. Gonna find a nice full hemlock tree to sit under and take a nap


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Nov 24, 2019)

Seen a very unique buck yesterday while Inwas hunting. His antlers came off his head probably about 14-16 inches almost straight up and then forked out. I dang near shot him just for being so unique. But I’m still gunning for the 16 pointer I’ve been chasing.


----------



## full chizel (Nov 24, 2019)

I always thought of hunting like chasing women. Never pass up the C’s waiting for the DD’s. 

I pack my freezer before waiting for the wall hanger


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 24, 2019)

been deer hunting for 56 years now. Have a deer camp In Michigans UPPER but stopped going up when the last of my deer hunting buddies passed away in 2005. laid up in 2006 from a accident and went alone in 2006. Was Ok but no one who would listen to my tall tales any longer.

Now I have box blinds scttered about my SE Michigan 20 acres I move around to and while waiting for the big fellow I keep my ears open for my wife to annouce she saw a bigun go by the house in my direction. 
She even told me of the one in the front yard as I was watching Green Bay play football (GO PACK) a cold windy sunday. Had to step out on the front porch to shoot him for dribbling on the lawn. the doe wasn't readdy for his wham bam thank you mam, she wanted to be wined and dined first.









 Al


----------



## MACHINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Have this one on camera , he is hard to kill





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 25, 2019)

Small buck with bow and a doe with gun so far. Looking for a bigger buck and another doe now.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 25, 2019)

Saw and called in quite a few small bucks in archery but none legal with our antler restrictions. Rifle season starts this Saturday with bucks only . Must have 3 points to a side. Looks like our rut was a bit later this year as lots of bucks have been spotted roaming around during the day.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 25, 2019)

That’s the problem by me, ALL the bucks have gone nocturnal too. Very aggravating


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 25, 2019)

Bucks roaming early morning day lite not much of any thing roaming during mid to late afternoon here.

Have seen 4 bucks in 3 days here a 6 point and a 4 point Saturday morning with in 20 minutes of each other.

A shooter 8 point sunday morning if he would have not been chaseing a doe at lickty split speeds. 

A beautiful tall tined spike with a very swellon neck this morning.

Has really warmed up how ever got to 51F today so if I were wearing a fur winter coat I would have been laying upo in the shady swamp my self.


 Al


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 8, 2019)

Son usually only bow hunts, was seeing too many nice deer and went out with a muzzle loader. Thought he had archery morals.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Dec 8, 2019)

That's a dandy buck no doubt! Congrats to that young man!


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 16, 2019)

I got skunked in WV. Our neighbors told us of all the nice racks this year. They said they all seemed to be high up on the hill. I decided to hunt my field down low. I got a pretty 8 point there last year with my 22 HiPower. Put my buddy's son on my high up stand and he got a nice 7, my cousins son got a nice 8, and his nephew got a 3 point Piebald. Came back to MD and hunted my buddy's honey hole where I got a 192 pound 7 last year. Only saw a couple doe. Saturday was last day of firearm and I didn't get into my stand till 2. About 4:15-4:20 10 deer came out in the field about 300 yards, and kept coming toward me. The buck finally stopped at about 100 yards. Hit him with a 190 grain Winchester Silvertip from my 1927 Savage with Weaver K4. It did the trick. That gave me the Savage Slam. A deer with the 303 Savage, 22 Savage HiPower, 250-3000 Savage, and the 300 Savage. Here's the 303 deer.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 16, 2019)

Opening day rifle, NY, Catskills. 147 lbs. Spine shot, wasted very little meat.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 16, 2019)

W


capetrees said:


> View attachment 780644
> 
> 
> Opening day rifle, NY, Catskills. 147 lbs. Spine shot, wasted very little meat.


What's with that right side antler?


----------



## capetrees (Dec 17, 2019)

Duce said:


> W
> 
> What's with that right side antler?


Looks goofy but the ear is just flopped in front of it. Pretty symmetrical 7 point, didn't have the matching brow tine.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 17, 2019)

capetrees said:


> Looks goofy but the ear is just flopped in front of it. Pretty symmetrical 7 point, didn't have the matching brow tine.


I see that now! Was on my phone. Nice!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Filled my last bow tag yesterday with the crossbow. 5 yards


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 17, 2019)

This young buck is a brawler and not a quitter......









I also think he don't respect his elders!


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2020)

Little guy I got where we get wood


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 29, 2020)

Two'fer on my powerlines.
Both shots were too far back.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 29, 2020)

@SS396driver you think the 3pt rule has helped us?


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> @SS396driver you think the 3pt rule has helped us?


Not really more males less territory. I cant even get a doe tag here in my zone. Even though I can count 20 to 30 that pass my apple trees and fields. Bedding area looks like buffalo have stampeded in my back yard. DEP has no f'n clue


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 29, 2020)

@MustangMike cant stand the rule...


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2020)

And what's worse I have to deal with the NYC DEC police, talk about city boys living in the actual world.

But they are only doing what the so called Mayor of NYC says. I live off of a road that belongs to the city. They plow when it gets warm


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 29, 2020)

Don’t get me going on that dumbass deblasio


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2020)

I just thought about it . NYC and their Department of Environmental Conservation is a contradiction of terms.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 29, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> Don’t get me going on that dumbass deblasio


But he wanted to be president. What a dumbass . In my best impersonation of Red from the 70s show


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 29, 2020)

Didn't know this thread was here. I had a real good hunting season for a 67 yr old. Got a 7 point from a climbing tree stand with the Cross Bow (in Brewster, NY) and an 8 point (2nd pic, and the same one Matt posted) with the Rifle opening day in the Catskills.

We were out of our stands late opening morning and Matt pushed this guy to me.

Have some venison Backstrap defrosting as we speak. I butcher it myself, nice to have venison in the freezer!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2020)

Slackjaw said:


> View attachment 793144
> 
> 
> Two'fer on my powerlines.
> Both shots were too far back.


Is that an old railroad tram?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> @SS396driver you think the 3pt rule has helped us?


It has here, we see bigger bucks anyway. doesn't seem to have hurt the doe population.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 31, 2020)

stihl sawing said:


> Is that an old railroad tram?



Canoe?
ETA, wait..you mean the landscape?
If so then no, it's the Dam of my pond.
Here is where I took the shots from.
298 yds muzzle to deer.
Dam is to the immediate left. I drug them up on it to more easily pickup with the tractor FEL.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 31, 2020)

stihl sawing said:


> It has here, we see bigger bucks anyway. doesn't seem to have hurt the doe population.


I see across the bridge where is here?


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 31, 2020)

Speaking of venison that's my dinner tonight with lasagna and beans.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> I see across the bridge where is here?


Arkansas


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 31, 2020)

stihl sawing said:


> Arkansas


Well it isn't helping here . We have way to many deer bucks or does . Every year there are less hunters no predators other than coyotes that take fawns. And people keep taking land and posting no hunting then complain about their pigonias being eaten and all the arbervitie.


----------



## full chizel (Jan 31, 2020)

My wife sent this to me


----------

